# Mozilla Firefox



## Rod Torgeson (Oct 11, 2004)

I am using Mozilla Firefox as my internet browser.When I am connecting to a site there is a little blue/green circle in the upper left corner. If I don't keep my mouse moving the circle stops rotating and it appears that internet communications also stops until I move the mouse around. Is there a way to keep the activity going without moving the mouse around? Thanks in advance.

Rod


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Strange. I use Firefox and have never observed that.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't see it on mine either. Perhaps an Add-on (extension) you have?


----------

